# Google eavesdropping tool installed on computers without permission



## ico (Nov 18, 2015)

*Source:* Google eavesdropping tool installed on computers without permission | Technology | The Guardian



> Privacy campaigners and open source developers are up in arms over the secret installing of Google software which is capable of listening in on conversations held in front of a computer.
> 
> First spotted by open source developers, the Chromium browser – the open source basis for Google’s Chrome – began remotely installing audio-snooping code that was capable of listening to users.
> 
> ...


----------



## icebags (Nov 18, 2015)

i always get a feeling with mobile fones - the cam or the mic could be active anytime and i would never know, users basically have no control over these user friendly devices.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 18, 2015)

google is a scumbag company,sadly it has too many blind fanboys defending it without realizing that Google and FB are the 2 major snoopy companies which sell user data etc as they dont have other sources of income
yet when it comes to Apple and Microsoft, theres nothing but hate


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2015)

The best thing to do is move over to Firefox. These days it is faster than Chrome.

If you really want to use Chrome, then may be use Opera.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 18, 2015)

where and how exactly is it getting downloaded and installed? as an extension in chrome??


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 18, 2015)

ico said:


> The best thing to do is move over to Firefox. These days it is faster than Chrome.
> 
> If you really want to use Chrome, then may be use Opera.



true dat !! 
I plan on moving totally away from Google as possible


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2015)

Google has penetrated too much into lives that sometimes I feel that take whatever you want, my conversation, my data.. just keep it. However, on the other hand, just connect internet when you need, to certain extent you are safe.. no internet , no snooping..  Disable MIC and Camera on computers.

However, best practice is to regularly assess programs and daemons running in your computer. I wonder where SIRI and Cortana stands when its about privacy.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 19, 2015)

^^ Or you can totally ditch Google altogether and move to Apple , Microsoft or Cyanogen/AOSP minus Google


----------



## kisame (Nov 19, 2015)

^Microsoft????
Windows 10 sends identifiable information to tech giant EVEN when told not to | Daily Mail Online


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 19, 2015)

kisame said:


> ^Microsoft????
> Windows 10 sends identifiable information to tech giant EVEN when told not to | Daily Mail Online



not really
Why You Shouldn't Worry About Windows 10 Privacy
funny how people always jump to defend Google and Facebook


----------



## kisame (Nov 19, 2015)

^You surely don't believe that "increasing user experience".There are doubts if you can truly turn off all snooping but let's not talk about it.MS should have provided these "features" opt-in, not opt-out given that you pay for Windows whereas Google's and Facebook's services are free.
No one's defending Google.Their business model is built around snooping.And people can avoid google but it is just PITA given that their tentacles are all over the web.If you hate google snooping, don't use their services.
However, in case of MS, you are paying to be snooped on by MS.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 20, 2015)

^^ Not really, you are one of them blind haters of Microsoft and Apple
When it comes to Android,Google and Facebook, you guys suddenly have a soft spot for their extreme measures to spy and sell user data
When Apple and Microsoft do maybe 0.01% of "spying" or "collection of user data" and dont even sell it, suddenly they are the evil ones
we get it

also these things are opt-in
Google and Facebook dont even offer that, get your facts right
As a security researcher intern at a major company, I can safely say Microsoft and Apple privacy concerns are like comparing a dot to a mountain when it comes to Facebook and Google 
there are many sites and forums which research security and ethical hacking , who will back my claim

Dont believe every reviewer/blogger on the net, most of them are naive and simply dont have any technical knowledge

- - - Updated - - -

Also no one is asking you to buy Microsoft stuff either, its not like they force you to buy their stuff

- - - Updated - - -

*www.pcworld.com/article/3005768/windows/microsofts-revised-privacy-policy-curbs-windows-10-fears-with-more-specificity.html
*www.zdnet.com/article/no-microsoft-is-not-spying-on-you-with-windows-10/
*www.computerworld.com/article/2979745/microsoft-windows/windows-10-public-enemy-no-1-or-an-os-like-any-other.html
*www.computerworld.com/article/2975004/microsoft-windows/4-overblown-windows-10-worries.html


----------



## kisame (Nov 20, 2015)

^^If they were opt-in, why do you think people are complaining about this??
And I don't get what kind of "increasing user experience" needs each and every keystroke to be monitored.
People specifically complain because they pay for Windows and still get spied on.MS is screwing their customers.
And I am neutral towards Apple.In fact, I applaud them for at least trying to fight for their customers..

Edit:This is really getting off-topic.
People should know by now that using Google products=No privacy.
I would recommend switching to Firefox/Palemoon/Iceweasel/Icecat i.e anything not from Google or Microsoft.Preferably open source.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 20, 2015)

^^ Not really
you dont really know about privacy then
Google and Facebook are the only ones who should be avoided totally


----------



## BakBob (Nov 20, 2015)

Why not just use Chromium or Comodo? Stick to FOSS guys, FOSS always respects your privacy.

If you want to use Windows 10, use the debloated Enterprise Edition. I can post the DeBloat scripts if you want.


----------



## kisame (Nov 20, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> ^^ Not really
> you dont really know about privacy then
> Google and Facebook are the only ones who should be avoided totally


Google, Facebook and Microsoft.All three can't be trusted.
Have fun drinking MS kool-aid.


BakBob said:


> Why not just use Chromium or Comodo? Stick to FOSS guys, FOSS always respects your privacy.
> If you want to use Windows 10, use the debloated Enterprise Edition. I can post the DeBloat scripts if you want.


Yup.FOSS all the way.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> where and how exactly is it getting downloaded and installed? as an extension in chrome??



okay. i'll ask again. 

has anyone really faced this till now??


----------



## satinder (Nov 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> okay. i'll ask again.
> 
> has anyone really faced this till now??


How many are here to understand all this is happening or how to check this is really difficult for all.
Few having practical knowledge can only detect such activities.
If someone is at important place are main targets. Not common people.
Common Man is just a statistics for all !


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 21, 2015)

BakBob said:


> Why not just use Chromium or Comodo? Stick to FOSS guys, FOSS always respects your privacy.
> 
> If you want to use Windows 10, use the debloated Enterprise Edition. I can post the DeBloat scripts if you want.



FOSS does not have many things, developers/digital artists need.. GIMP does not rival Photoshop, Inkscape can never rival Illustrator, Even Visual Studio is far better than what most FOSS have to offer for C# ..
FOSS is great but it will never replace what Windows or MAC have to offer, unfortunately


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2015)

^yup
Id want google to eavesdrop. Guessing they just want to make new useful software, more than snoop on your dark secrets. Any system with voice input will have this "snooping" requirement.


----------



## kisame (Nov 21, 2015)

^No one is against making useful software.
Problem is that Google installed this software without user consent.You *have to* slap down this kind of behaviour so that it does not escalate.


----------



## ratul (Nov 21, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> ^^ Not really, you are one of them blind haters of Microsoft and Apple
> When it comes to Android,Google and Facebook, you guys suddenly have a soft spot for their extreme measures to spy and sell user data
> When Apple and Microsoft do maybe 0.01% of "spying" or "collection of user data" and dont even sell it, suddenly they are the evil ones
> we get it
> ...



you are right about facebook and google being the ugly monsters in privacy department, but don't underestimate M$ and Apple. You're a security researcher intern, you should know that whenever it comes to a closed source product, you can just speculate what's happening behind the scenes. Reversing doesn't give you the complete picture. And those privacy policy means $#!t to these big corps, you can't be sure if switching off those options are even doing something. First rule when you are in security, never ever believe what these big corps says until you yourself can review it, that's why linux has been the choice for security researchers, open source, completely transparent.

And as for chrome, use chromium, or better, firefox.


----------



## BakBob (Nov 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Visual Studio is far better than what most FOSS have to offer for C# ..



The problem is with C# not FOSS.

- - - Updated - - -



ratul said:


> better, firefox



pick one pls


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 22, 2015)

BakBob said:


> The problem is with C# not FOSS.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Kinda agree lol, I want to completely move to FOSS but these restrictions are holding me back


----------



## BakBob (Nov 22, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^yup
> Id want google to eavesdrop. Guessing they just want to make new useful software



"They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety." - Benj. Franklin

Also, if they really want user data to help make useful software, then they should ask us for our feedback and or conduct survey with the ****load of money they make. There is no reason to STEAL data against the user's wishes.


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2015)

These days everyone snoops data, from tech giants like Microsoft, Google, Apple to security outfits like NSA(XKeystore is an ingenious program). You won't get away from by ditching a single company. Better move to analog mode, even then your cellular provider and isp will keep on snooping on you. 

I'm not at all comfortable with google regarding this problem, but I'd be doubtful whether they will do anything malicious with my personal data, I don't think the Hotword plugin in chrome is actually sending your data to google servers(we'd have a ruckus by now). Let's face it, google does not want to harm the user, there is almost no chance they will sell your data to hackers or other organizations that might try to hurt the end user, that will be bad for their business, a happy user is a lot more valuable to google that the person who just lost a lot of money to the hackers. They want to keep you happy, so you see their ads and buy their stuff or something to that tune, they'll go the extra mile to make sure of that. So if google is collecting data(like tracking) I'm not so much worried about it, unless I'm doing a crime(child p0rn, drugs, terrorism etc) there is little chance this will end up biting me in the backside.

I'm more worried about the Chinese, god knows what they have stored in those cheap huawei routers, and unlike companies they will actually try to harm the users. My older Huawei router had a inbuilt firmware upgrade check that sent data off to some unknown chinese servers periodically, that imho is the biggest vulnerability right there. I'm very much worried about these kind of man in the middle attacks.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 23, 2015)

tkin said:


> These days everyone snoops data, from tech giants like Microsoft, Google, Apple to security outfits like NSA(XKeystore is an ingenious program). You won't get away from by ditching a single company. Better move to analog mode, even then your cellular provider and isp will keep on snooping on you.
> 
> I'm not at all comfortable with google regarding this problem, but I'd be doubtful whether they will do anything malicious with my personal data, I don't think the Hotword plugin in chrome is actually sending your data to google servers(we'd have a ruckus by now). Let's face it, google does not want to harm the user, there is almost no chance they will sell your data to hackers or other organizations that might try to hurt the end user, that will be bad for their business, a happy user is a lot more valuable to google that the person who just lost a lot of money to the hackers. They want to keep you happy, so you see their ads and buy their stuff or something to that tune, they'll go the extra mile to make sure of that. So if google is collecting data(like tracking) I'm not so much worried about it, unless I'm doing a crime(child p0rn, drugs, terrorism etc) there is little chance this will end up biting me in the backside.
> 
> *I'm more worried about the Chinese, god knows what they have stored in those cheap huawei routers, and unlike companies they will actually try to harm the users. My older Huawei router had a inbuilt firmware upgrade check that sent data off to some unknown chinese servers periodically, that imho is the biggest vulnerability right there. I'm very much worried about these kind of man in the middle attacks.*



That's the point as [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] emphasized.

Presently nowhere to escape as most of us know about the Snowden Fiasco regarding "Prizm" programme and our Indian version of it as "Netra".
Once you are hooked into the network world(internet or voice),we are recorded(our data + info +...) into their servers,cloud,database,...


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jul 30, 2016)

tkin said:


> These days everyone snoops data, from tech giants like Microsoft, Google, Apple to security outfits like NSA(XKeystore is an ingenious program). You won't get away from by ditching a single company. Better move to analog mode, even then your cellular provider and isp will keep on snooping on you.
> 
> I'm not at all comfortable with google regarding this problem, but I'd be doubtful whether they will do anything malicious with my personal data, I don't think the Hotword plugin in chrome is actually sending your data to google servers(we'd have a ruckus by now). Let's face it, google does not want to harm the user, there is almost no chance they will sell your data to hackers or other organizations that might try to hurt the end user, that will be bad for their business, a happy user is a lot more valuable to google that the person who just lost a lot of money to the hackers. They want to keep you happy, so you see their ads and buy their stuff or something to that tune, they'll go the extra mile to make sure of that. So if google is collecting data(like tracking) I'm not so much worried about it, unless I'm doing a crime(child p0rn, drugs, terrorism etc) there is little chance this will end up biting me in the backside.
> 
> I'm more worried about the Chinese, god knows what they have stored in those cheap huawei routers, and unlike companies they will actually try to harm the users. My older Huawei router had a inbuilt firmware upgrade check that sent data off to some unknown chinese servers periodically, that imho is the biggest vulnerability right there. I'm very much worried about these kind of man in the middle attacks.


You understood right mostly, but there's one thing:- Google is too big now. No one man can control it. Not even our own "Indian" CEO Mr. Sunder Picchai.
You're saying about our data being safe from malicious organisations & crime lords, are you sure?

Let me tell you how Google adsense works. Google just takes money from those who advertise using its service, and their details too. Its not directly involved. And now their customers & clients run in crores. They don't have enough staff to manage this kind of load.

It gives some of that money to those who agree to advertise on their personal websites. Even if you visit their website, you see a custom ad as per your cookies stored.
Now, this website may be owned by some Paki hacker, who has your email, your name & ID, and he can now connect your details with your Google mentioned interests. Hackers need what? Just starting info to snoop further.
If he's using a good board like Invision Power Board or VBulletin, then its ok. But if he's using an inferior website interface, your password itself may be known to him.. And if anyone's snooping, then to many others, because this would mean an unencrypted p/w.

And it just takes a visit to a wrong site for all this.

Even on Android, you will see a "Report" function against apps. Why? Don't they themselves check stuff?
With above a million apps now, they just can't. They don't have enough staff to manage this kind of load.
Baby Games are having microphone functions for no need... Wow. Every other app begs for an "Identity" permission even if it is just cutting an mp3 file for you, or doing some unrelated BS.
A talking cat app's copy was already in controversy for asking kids their school information, which allegedly led to their kidnapping later.


Google just stays above every other business in the world, acting as a God above them. Google deals with no one directly, in most cases.
It has just provided a platform to all. Whether you shoot others down it, they don't do anything much.


And I hate Google for it. More than Microsoft & Facebook.

I'm neutral towards Apple. I don't know what they're on.
One second, Snowden tells us that NSA already has a backdoor into iOS, and years later, they argue against Government for not leaking an assassinator's phone information... What they think, we're fools to believe that staged ****?
I know Apple is claimed to have very limited info on their servers. But who knows about this limited info??

Your name, GPS location, phone number, ISP, workplace GPS, interests, can all be done on a 1KB text file. That's "bloody" it!

We may never be totally safe unless we cut off from technology once and for all. I still have a Win 7 laptop.
No I didn't upgrade when Microsoft was sweet talking about Win 10. Now, I'm in a fix because Win 7 is not available originally anymore, and this laptop is just a low to mid Core i5 III Gen, with 8 GB RAM and 1 GB Graphics, that are now cutting framerates heavy!


----------



## CharlesRTerry (Aug 1, 2016)

Or you can totally ditch Google altogether and move to Apple , Microsoft or Cyanogen/AOSP minus Google


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2016)

Stop bumping old threads FFS.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2016)

CharlesRTerry said:


> Or you can totally ditch Google altogether and move to Apple , Microsoft or Cyanogen/AOSP minus Google



ditch google and move to apple.


*slow clap*


----------

